# Anyone have Axolotls?



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Not quite a fish, but definitely finned. I am buying a young axolotl (I get to pick from the babies) and a 30 gallon tank and all supplies Stand,filter, etc come with the baby at a very good price. Any one else have one? I have been reading about them all day. I actually have wanted one for years and this is my first opportunity.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never had one, but I love how they look! Good luck with yours!


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have two! I've had them for about 2 years now, love them! You should visit caudata.org if you haven't already


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Epic choice! They are on my list of animals I want. Along with other, extremely large salamanders like hellbenders.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I would have updated sooner but am recovering from emergency surgery. Meet Buttercup! She was going to be in a 30 gallon that promptly leaked everywhere. She's in a ten but I'm not concerned since I will be stepping her up as she grows.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

What a cutie! I'd love to see once your tank is totally set up! keep up with testing in a 10 gallon though I got overwhelmed pretty quickly when I started with a ten


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh! She's adorable! I want one so bad but i don't have room right now.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks! I'm keeping her tested and primed. I'm getting a 20 long tomorrow for her. This was kind of the "omg the 30 gallon is leaking" tank,lol. I also am using used filter media so that's helping.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

That's great! Cycled media is the best and I definitely think a 20 long is great for one, I have 2 in a 20 long and it is quite a heavy bioload, 20+ nitrates every week so I really can't skip a single water change ever lol


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

What kinda of filter do you have on your 20 gallon? I know they cannot tolerate high flow. Thanks!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, what a cutie! The cuteness is too much! I have to convince the hubby for a big tank.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

More pics I just took. I added a little prime and I think she was asleep and disliked it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I just read up on their care. I'm not sure if I could convince the hubby. He's mad that all our tanks need heaters, and theirs needs a cooler for the summer!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Well we have central air which will help. And they sell these fans that clip to the tank and blow across the water to cool by evaporation. So far she's about 70-71 with no help. You can also fill water bottles and freeze them and float them. It's hard to worry about her being cool when I worry about the others being 80 degrees, lol.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

These hubbys need to relax, don't worry,and give us fish money.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I know it. He has no problem with me blowing $50 on books, but the sky will fall if I have heaters and filters for all the tanks! He keeps telling me to get a cold water fish, but I pointed out we'd need a cooler in the summer when we set the thermostat to 82. We have central air, but the rooms are really big with lots of vaulted ceilings, and it costs a ton of money to keep the whole place heated or cooled. So we set it for 55 in the winter and 82 in the summer. 

Maybe when my foster fish dies of old age, hrm.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh please, stop with the pics! You're killing me here. She is too cute. 
Must resist.....


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

The frozen water bottle nonsense gets old really fast. To keep the temperature consistent you have to change the water bottles like every 2 hours? I had to do it for one summer and it was horribly stressful for them and frustrating for me.

Ideally you want to avoid temperature fluctuations more than anything, like leaving the temperature alone if it's 70-72 versus fluctuating with ice bottles from 66-72 throughout the day. Now I just have my AC set at 68 throughout the year.

Also just to note the fans will not help much, maybe 2 degrees (if that) on a normal basis. They're really just cooling the water by evaporation which would work better in a dry climate and not as good in an already humid climate.

Hope you don't struggle to keep them cool like I did that one summer lol, adorable pictures btw, I love the white axolotls on black sand. I have 2 albinos on black sand and I really think it makes them pop!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My petsmart fricking sells them! Omg omg omg omg omg omg!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

How much does Pet smart charge for them? I'm curious.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a batch of baby axolotl ready to go here in Calgary Canada.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, they're so cute!


----------

